# how much can you dilate without going in to labor?



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

im starting to think she's going to fall out before i ever have a real contraction. for 2 weeks i was at 3cm 50% effaced, and yesterday i was checked and im now 5cm 70% effaced. i have been feeling very "laborish" since Sunday (when i had a little bleeding) and every day i think it's going to be the day and i also sense that im dilating more. i don't know how i know, but i feel like i have probably dilated a little more since being checked yesterday, but still no active labor. im kinda worried cause im at least 40min from the hospital, and if i go in to labor in the day i'll have to wait for dh to come home from work (30 min away) to take me.

anyways, how much can you dilate before going in to active labor? is it possible i could end up 7 or 8cm before i have a real contraction and end up having this baby at home or in the car?? i guess im fine with that as long as she's ok, but im totally unprepared for such a situation, except for the fact i put a couple clean towels in the car, just in case.


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

I would definitely prepare for *that kind of situation* just in case. I would think that once you go into labor it will go quick! You're already almost in transition.


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

I heard of a lady walking around 8 cm. dilated without any contractions. Anecdotal, but true.


----------



## pamama (May 22, 2005)

I remember asking my ob this question with my first and he said he had one mom 6 cm dialated for nearly 3 weeks! That was when he told me he found it pointless to do cervical checks.


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamama* 
I remember asking my ob this question with my first and he said he had one mom 6 cm dialated for nearly 3 weeks! That was when he told me he found it pointless to do cervical checks.

did he say how long her labor was when she did go in to active labor? i know cervical checks are not an indication of when labor will start, but since im so far from the hospital, it helps me to know that i probably shouldn't piddle to much before heading to the hospital since i am not prepared for a UC.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

yeah, the most ive never heard of is 7 cm without active labor. I walked around at 4 cm and 100% effaced for 12 days with my second baby.

Id prepare to time your first two contractions and get out the door if I were you.


----------



## doula jbw (Aug 12, 2004)

I had a doula client who walked around at a 5 for 4 weeks. when she was 40 weeks and a 6 the doctor had her come in to be induced because they were afraid that the baby would come very fast - also a 40 min drive to hospital - well we ended p being there for about 20 hours before the baby was actually born, Who knows what would have happened if the baby came on his own??


----------



## BirthInStyle (May 4, 2006)

My midwife had a client who walked around dilated 6 cm for 5 weeks. When she did go into active labor she had the baby in 1 1/2 hours. I had a doula client at 4 cm for a week and a half and then it was a 15 hour labor. Hard to say, but I would be prepared for an emergency birth just in case.


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks everyone for the responses.

doula jbw, i definately don't want to be induced for that reason... i feel like it will go quick, but who knows if my body isn't ready? just curious, but what was the method of induction? i know my ob will probably press to induce if i continue to dilate, and i am adamant i don't want to start my labor off laying in a hospital bed with an IV, but i was wondering if maybe just letting them break my water would be better, but only if it came down to me being like 7cm and no labor yet since im so far away and unprepared for a UC. i was induced by pitocin my last labor, and i didn't like it, and my contractions still didn't pick up, but then the ob decided to finish breaking my water (which had partially ruptured) and that set things off quick.


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

If babe isn't optimally positioned, breaking the water can cause some serious problems.

My old girl friend walked around at six for a couple of weeks. She had the baby in, like, an hour,


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

I was at least 5 cm w/ a bulging bag of water the afternoon before I went into labour. Dd was born barely over an hour after my contractions started. And I am pretty darned sure that the first one put me straight into transition. My whole lower body went numb and I couldn't stop trembling. There wasn't enough time between contractions for me to relax from the first one for a while... it was very very intense, but it didn't last long and I was planning a home birth (my mw lives 10 min away) so it was all good









love and peace.


----------



## fihz (Feb 28, 2007)

The only time I was dilated before time was with the twins. At 37 weeks, I was 6 to 8 cm (depending who and when they took the measurement). I still remember the face my doctor had in her office when she calmly told me to not panic and go straight to the hospital, that they'd be waiting for me









They ruptured my membranes à 3 pm, 3h10 Robin was out, 3h17 Xavier was out. MY fastest delivery yet









Although, this early, I'd be having a plan B or C since I wouldn't want to have a UC this early...


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I was 5cm for 3 weeks with #2 and it was my longest labor, 22 hours.

Keri


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

I think many moms out there would be happy to be in your position, not feeling dilating contractions! If I were in your place, I would prepare stuff at home in case I gave birth there. I might also be checking my cervix. I definitely would not let them induce me in anyway. You're body is doing the work for you, go with it!

FWIW, I think you can be admitted to the hospital after 4cm. Also, the hospital might let you labor in a room without admitting you if they have the space. That way you aren't on the clock, so to speak. Worth a call if you're worried.


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

I wouldn't induce at all by pit or water breaking. Let it come naturally. at the very MOST, you can ask for your membranes to be "stripped" and if you're close to labor that should help. While I had a good experience with that, some others have reported harsh cramps, some bleeding, etc...

So try to just wait it out and not worry! Ask some questions here about what to do in case as this is just my version and I could miss something or give wrong advice...

Should you have the baby in the car, if it's struggling with mucus (it should be just fine, but just in case) you can help baby drain mucus by laying babe on your arm, face down, slightly downhill. Also, just leave the cord alone, don't clamp, cut, or tug on it. And drive to the hospital or call am abulance for pick up.


----------



## AnneCordelia (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a good friend who was 7cm for who knows how long without a single contraction. She chose the induction route and had her waters broken at the hospital (baby was engaged and LOA). She had him 1.5 hours later.


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GinaRae* 
I wouldn't induce at all by pit or water breaking. Let it come naturally. at the very MOST, you can ask for your membranes to be "stripped" and if you're close to labor that should help. While I had a good experience with that, some others have reported harsh cramps, some bleeding, etc...

So try to just wait it out and not worry! Ask some questions here about what to do in case as this is just my version and I could miss something or give wrong advice...

Should you have the baby in the car, if it's struggling with mucus (it should be just fine, but just in case) you can help baby drain mucus by laying babe on your arm, face down, slightly downhill. Also, just leave the cord alone, don't clamp, cut, or tug on it. And drive to the hospital or call am abulance for pick up.


thanks so much for the practical advice re: having the baby in the car. i will keep it in mind.

as for having my membranes stripped, my ob said she did that last time she checked me, which is fine by me except that she could have asked first! she asked if i wanted to be induced at any point, and i said no, but maybe i would be ok with having my membranes stripped to get things going, and she said she already did it when she checked me. i have felt increasingly laborish since then, but thats it... no real labor yet.

i gave myself a self-check earlier, and i can't be sure but i think im at least 6cm possibly 7cm, and my bag of waters is bulging.

for now im just going to wait it out i guess.


----------



## Free Thinker (Jan 1, 2003)

I live about an hour from the hospital, way out in the country. My last baby I knew I was in labor but my cx were 10 minutes apart but they hurt and were definately labor contractions. I finally just went in b/c I "knew" this was it, and my mom lives close. I figured if they sent me home I"d just go to my mom's for a few hours. When I got there the nurse told me they could monitor me, but not to expect to be kept if they were still so far apart. They monitored me for an hour (still 10 min. apart) and my Dr. came in to check me.... 7cm! I felt fine, I could have been completely comfortable at home and I didn't "feel" like birth was just around the bend, KWIM? To end an already too long story my contractions were not 5 minutes apart until time to push! If I had waited until the "right" time to go, she would have undoubtedly been born in the car! My water never broke, and I reallly could handle labor just fine. I say listen to your body. If you have even 2 semi-close ones together that *hurt* like real ones, I'd go in. Remember our bodies are all individual and yours could be gearing up slowly only to release baby in a matter of minutes. With #3 my mom's water broke but she had no contractions. She went in anyway and had my sister 4 hours later, after only about 30 minutes of contractions! I hate the rule's for timing and when to go in, b/c they simply do not fit all moms. Often b/c moms are so far away they get to the hospital at transition or pushing time! Some even have babies on the way to the hospital (remember I am in a rural area, lots of people are an hour from our small community hospital). If you don't go in this weekend, please have someone stay w/ you when your DH comes to work incase you DO need to go ASAP. I would think the 30 minutes for him to get home plus the drive there would possibly not be enough time to get you to the hospital. I think I'd also pack an emergency kit including a bulb sucker thingy, extra towels and blanket and a trashbag or two just in case!

Good Luck, maybe you'll go into labor today!


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Free Thinker* 
I say listen to your body. If you have even 2 semi-close ones together that *hurt* like real ones, I'd go in.

i plan on it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Free Thinker* 
If you don't go in this weekend, please have someone stay w/ you when your DH comes to work incase you DO need to go ASAP. I would think the 30 minutes for him to get home plus the drive there would possibly not be enough time to get you to the hospital. I think I'd also pack an emergency kit including a bulb sucker thingy, extra towels and blanket and a trashbag or two just in case!

unfortunately, there is no one to stay with me while dh is at work... everyone is also at work. i do have some clean towels in the car though.

i really hope i go today. i go from feeling crampy and having mild contractions to nothing, and then it starts up again after a while only to stop again. sigh.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

I know this is a little late but my cousin walked around at 6cm with a BBOW for a week!...and even then she had to be induced!


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Jeannie - I'm sorry to say that I'm a bit jealous that so much is happening this easily for you. But, I understand your concern too!

Do you have a neighbor that could drive you? I have two retired neighbors that I will ask to be "back-up" rides to the hospital should something happen while DH isn't around. Or a friend/relative that works closer than 30 minutes away?

Hope the little one comes soon, but not too quickly!


----------



## MammaKoz (Dec 9, 2003)

I bet she is having that baby today!! She hasn't been online since yesterday evening!!!







:

Thinking of you Jeannie!!! I hope everything is going great!


----------

